
Ask HN: How do you feel about news citing HN comments in stories? - Dangeranger
Recently it has been noticed that more and more HN comments and threads have been cited within news publications.
Does this trend change the way that you comment within HN?
Does the anonymous nature of some members of the community affect the viability of HN as a news source?
======
Spivak
I think it's a mistake to consider HN a news _source_ , like Reddit and
Twitter there is occasionally some primary-source quality material or
discussions with FOSS developers or company representatives that can provide
appropriate context or clarification to an article. It can also function as a
springboard for discussion about different viewpoints that the article writer
maybe didn't consider, and citing comments directly seems appropriate for this
purpose. However, until there are 1st party articles written directly for this
site I think think it's best to consider HN a curator rather than a source.

